# grrrrrrr having a bad episode



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Just having another bad episode and wanting to vent I guess. For the last 5 or 6 days now I have been going through the same stuff.

Pain so terrible in the middle of the breastbone, high up stomach pain, stomach noises and gnawing growling feeling, nausea, bloating, having to watch every bite that goes into my mouth, and so stressed out because of it. Had a scope done in April and it showed I also had gastritis and esophagitis. Does anyone know if those can go away and then suddenly come back.?


----------



## kieron (May 28, 2014)

..


----------



## kieron (May 28, 2014)

..


----------



## tomandfred (Dec 27, 2014)

Seems like a number of people have waxing and waning symptoms. You don't really see them online as much though I suspect though because they probably don't feel as helpless given that their fluctuating symptoms give the illusion of being cured.


----------

